# I know what I'm going to build for Halloween 2012!



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

After viewing some pictures online, I've decided on the big project I'm going to build for 2012! *HINT:* It's going to have pumpkins! That's all I'm going to say!

STAY TUNED!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! I would have never guessed pumpkins. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Pumpkin'zilla!!?


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Pumpkinpalooza


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Evil Pumpkins from the Planet Gourdo


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My girlfriend does this too. She has this great thing she wants to tell me but then makes me wait 5 months. Will you just tell us already. LOL You are driving me crazy. I can't wait! LOL


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Zombie pumpkins?? A frat house full of naughty pumpkins?? pumpkin jamboree?? TELL USSSSSSSssssssssssssssss.........


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

gotta be a giant pumpkin pie


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I got it - a pumpkin arch!

Oh wait, you already did that....:googly:


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

I know what it is but I'm not going to say....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh sure sure...always the "in" people gottta brag....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

^ Banned for making us wait too long. Wait that is from another thread. Sorry...


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

billman said:


> I know what it is but I'm not going to say....


I'd just like to state that billman DOES NOT know what it is! Only my wife and kids know at this point!

Sorry to keep you all in suspense, but I will let the cat out of the bag and be posting progress updates as soon as I begin work on it....which will be some time in the first quarter of 2012! Yeah, I know...it's a ways off, but at least I know what I'm going to be doing!


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

You missed the point of the joke...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

billman said:


> You missed the point of the joke...


I got it. Wait... was it the one about the priest, the rabbi and the duck walking into a bar?


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

billman said:


> You missed the point of the joke...


LOL! My bad! I must have been up REALLY late.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

NP...I've been there many times. Loved your projector idea..can't wait to see the new stuff!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Tease.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Has there ever been a riot on this forum because someone said they were going to talk about what they were going to do for 2012, only to tease us and not put out? Tease!


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Pumpkin soup.


----------

